# My illustrations and comicking



## leonprimrose (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey! This is my first time here. I was really looking for somewhere to go to find an honest judge of my work. I feel bad asking people for coming off as compliment fishing and I try to avoid that as much as possible.

http://3wishes.smackjeeves.com

There's a link to my comic above and below is a link to my portfolio hub.

http://leonprimrose.wordpress.com

and here are two recent images that I've done. One a quick concept of one of the main characters of the webcomic and the other is a finished panel several months ahead of where the comic is at currently. Where I'm working right now (I keep myself about 3 months ahead)

















Thank you so much, in advance


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't click links on here especially for newbies. There are too many scammers.


----------



## leonprimrose (Feb 26, 2014)

DLeeG said:


> I don't click links on here especially for newbies. There are too many scammers.


Really? :\ Well, I can promise I am not one. I know that's of little solace though. Anything I can do to make it more obvious that I'm not? If not then that's not a big deal. The two drawings I put right in the post are recent and enough to draw general conclusions. Just use those if you feel uncomfortable clicking the links to see more.


----------



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

I love these, they look like real cartoons. I would read that comic book it sounds interesting and post apocalyptic or something. I don't give critique for art, I don't think any art needs it really. 

DLeeG - why even respond then? Such an unhelpful comment LoL


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

thunderseed said:


> I love these, they look like real cartoons. I would read that comic book it sounds interesting and post apocalyptic or something. I don't give critique for art, I don't think any art needs it really.
> 
> DLeeG - why even respond then? Such an unhelpful comment LoL


Well thunderhead it was a helpful comment for anyone not familar with the amount of spammers here.


----------

